# Rear Hatch only opens half way...



## MotownMan (Nov 21, 2005)

the rear hatch on our 2008 Treg2 is just opening halfway and stopping. Closing it is fine. Has anyone else experienced this? Any suggestions? Thanks. 
__________________
2008 Touareg 2 V6 - Alaska Gray with Beige Leatherette interior. Absolutely not a single option!


----------



## Timber Man (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Rear Hatch only opens half way... (MotownMan)*

It sounds like the upper limit for the power function is set too low. VW made it adjustable so we could limit the height if we customarily open the gate in a closed space (garage, carport, etc) where the gate could hit the ceiling upon opening. Easy adjustment. If I remember correctly, your remote and/or the "close" button in the cargo area is involved in the limit reset. You might just check the manual. 


_Modified by Timber Man at 2:16 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Hatch only opens half way... (Timber Man)*

Yes- manually move the lid where you want it them press and hold the lid close botton on the lid until the lights flash


----------



## vw norm (Jun 2, 2012)

*Treg trunk lid not opening fully*

My 2007 Treg, bought used last month, has an issue with the trunk lid. When I open it, it will only open half way. I attempted the reset procedure by holding it open and pressing the button in the bottom of the door, but I do not get the turn signals to flash to indicate success. I also looked into the rear lid controller and was able to manually activate the hydraulic motor with vagcom, which popped open the door to the full open position. I am also able to see the lid position sensor showing different degrees of open, so it appears to be working properly. I have seem a fault with the position sensor short or open - seems intermittent. I know the lid controller is buried in the left rear corner, so not looking foward to ripping into that. Also I see a canbus in single wire mode on a couple of the controllers, which I think is related to the main connector for the driver door module. Any suggestions, hints on how to fix this? Thanks.

Well - I guess I posted too soon. I read another blog last night and tried it today. With the Treg running, opened the rear door. Only went half way as it has been. Pushed it all the way open and pressed the button in the bottom of the door. Nothing. Tried it again, and after about 10 seconds, the turn signals flashed. So I shut the tailgate and grabbed the handle and opened it. Lo and behold - that sucker opened all the way up! Heard the pump under the rear seat running. Tried it again a few times to make sure and it's operating as it should. Hopefully this will help someone else.


----------

